

The pain of JSON API testing - jkreeftmeijer
http://jeffkreeftmeijer.com/2011/the-pain-of-json-api-testing/

======
tomblomfield
I'm not really sure where the idea that JSON APIs are hard to test came from?

They're actually really simple to test because the returned data is in a
machine-readable format - JSON. Simply parse the JSON into a data structure
that your language understands (hash, array?), and make assertions about the
content. The end.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
I recommend using Hashie::Mash[1] and turn all those hashes into objects, just
like those you get when you parse the json in Javascript. This is how ruby's
twitter[2] client handles json data.

[1] <https://github.com/intridea/hashie>

[2] <http://twitter.rubyforge.org/>

~~~
jkreeftmeijer
Good idea, Daniel. Hashr is a tip too: <https://github.com/svenfuchs/hashr> :)

